# "Lapierre-Händler meines Vertrauens"



## sub-xero (23. August 2012)

Hier eine kleine Anekdote, die mich in meinem Bestreben, mich von Bikehändlern unabhängig zu machen, bestärkt hat:

Mein 11 Monate neuer Zesty-Rahmen hat seit einigen Monaten ein immer stärker werdendes Knacken im Hinterbau. Das wurde so stark, dass ich schließlich zum "Lapierre-Händler meines Vertrauens" nach Unterhaching gegangen bin um die Sache ansehen zu lassen, so lange ich noch Gewährleistungsanspruch habe. Hier im Forum (Zesty-Thread) habe ich schon Hinweise darauf gefunden, dass das Knacken beim Hauptgelenk vom Hinterbau offenbar öfter vorkommt, und nach einigen Tests war ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es daran liegt.

Ich sagte zum Händler: "Der Hinterbau knackt bei Pedalbelastung, wahrscheinlich ist es das Gelenk am Tretlager." Sie haben es sich angesehen und mir zwei Tage später die Rechnung präsentiert: Alle Lager am Bike gewartet (Steuersatz, Tretlager, Naben etc.), Kette geölt, Sattelstütze eingefettet, "erschwerte Wartung", 112 EUR. Auf meine Frage, woran es gelegen hat, kam die Antwort: Am Hauptlager des Hinterbaus. LOL! Ich habe nach kurzer und erfolgloser Diskussion, bei welcher der Geschäftsführer ziemlich unfreundlich reagiert hat, die 112 EUR Abzockgebühr bezahlt. Ich musste mir Schwachsinn anhören wie: "Wir wissen schließlich nicht, wie du mit dem Bike umgehst. Vielleicht hast du es ja mit dem Dampfstrahler gereinigt." 

Ich habe mir geschworen, dass dieser Händler keinen Cent mehr von mir bekommen wird. Kurz darauf habe ich den Umbau von meinem Bike vorgenommen: Fox-Gabel durch eine RockShox Coil und Formula Oro Bremsen durch Magura ersetzt. Alle Wartungsarbeiten kann und werde ich zukünftig selbst vornehmen, und mein nächstes Bike werde ich garantiert woanders kaufen.

Eigentlich unterstütze ich grundsätzlich gerne Fachhändler, die gut beraten und guten Service bringen. Dafür zahle ich auch gerne 112 EUR oder mehr, wenn es gerechtfertigt ist. Was hat so ein Händler davon, wenn er mich abzockt und dumm anredet? Gut, er hat seine 112 EUR bekommen, aber ich werde dort weder ein neues Bike kaufen, noch werde ich den Laden weiterempfehlen (im Gegenteil!), noch werde ich dort jemals wieder Bike-Teile kaufen oder Wartungsarbeiten machen lassen. Mir sind die 112 EUR egal, mir geht es ums Prinzip. Aber hat sich das für den Händler nun gelohnt?

Ich habe mehr und mehr das Gefühl, dass man von vielen Händlern einfach nur verarscht wird. Das wird mir umso klarer, je länger ich mich mit der Bike-Technik beschäftige.

Beim Umbau der Bremsanlage habe ich gesehen, dass der Lenker und die Befestigungsschellen durch die DOT schon verätzt waren. Und das, obwohl die Bremse einmal pro Jahr vom Lapierre-Händler "professionell" gewartet wurde. Dann will er mir die Bremsbeläge tauschen, weil die "runter sind". Ich bin mit denen noch 6 Tage lang Pässe gefahren, bevor ich sie wechseln musste. Und so weiter. Ein unbedarfter Kunde glaubt diesen Leuten natürlich alles, und so verdient der Bike-Händler sein Geld. Finde ich nicht in Ordnung.

Ich wollte diese Erfahrung hier teilen. Vielleicht liest es ja der eine oder andere Bike-Händler und wird darin bestätigt, dass es sich lohnt, fair mit zahlenden Kunden umzugehen und gut zu beraten. Vielleicht liest es ja der eine oder andere Kunde, der sich wundert, warum die Wartung seines Bikes über die Jahre mehr kostet, als sein Bike selbst. Vielleicht lernen ja alle aus dieser Anekdote. Das wäre schön.


----------



## Markusg (23. August 2012)

Hi,

Ja, ja, so sind sie, die Bikehändler. Tauschen schon mal Sachen die erst die halbe lebensdauer hinter sich haben. Ein bisschen kann ma nes ja auch verstehen. Sie übernehmen ja auch eine gewisse Garantie und Verantwortung für ihre Reparatur. ich bin ganz bei Dir, dass ich z.B. Bremsbeläge lieber erst tausche, wenn Sie wirklich fertig sind. Auch wenn in schon nac h6 tagen nache der Kontrolle feststelle, dass Sie jetzt dann am Ende sind, ist das Ok für mich, der alles, wirklich alles am Bike selbst erledigt (Und meist bessr als die Profis, die ja wohl auc hetwas zeitdruck haben). Es gibt aber sicher viele Kunden, die würden sich sehr ärgern, wenn Sie ein Rad bei der Inspection hatten und 6 Tage danach die Beläge zu wechseln sind. Es ärgern sich vorallem die, die sowas dann selbst nicht machen können. So kann man die Händler dann auch wieder verstehen. Was Dir da passiert ist, kann man nicht so leicht verstehen. Er hat offenbar aus einem klaren Reparaturauftrag MIT Angabe der Fehlerursache, einen großen Service gemacht und auch bezahlen lassen. Hallo? Gehts noch? Da ich aus Unterhaching bin, würde mich der Name des Händlers interessieren...... Danke vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (23. August 2012)

Markusg schrieb:


> Da ich aus Unterhaching bin, würde mich der Name des Händlers interessieren...... Danke vorab!



Ich will den Händler nicht öffentlich im Forum nennen. Du hast eine PM.

(Die Sache mit den Bremsbelägen war jetzt auch nicht ausschlaggebend. Bei einem durchschnittlichen Freizeitbiker hätten sie wahrscheinlich noch ein halbes Jahr gehalten.)


----------



## 6TiWon (23. August 2012)

ohne konkreten auftrag bzw. rückfragen macht meines wissens nach niemand eine kostenpflichtige reparatur.


----------



## Paramedicus (23. August 2012)

Also einer der Händler die mein Vertrauen genießen führt auch Lapierre.
Dort wird , zumindest was ich selber mitbekam oder hörte,
immer auf Kunden eingegangen und sehr gute Arbeit geleistet.
Klar gibt es reichlich dieser von dir genannten Typen,
die Regel ist es dennoch nicht. Von Ketten ala Zeg oder LJB usw
sollte man die Finger lassen, aber auch das ist fast zu pauschal.
Also, im Dresden sei von mir der Bikepoint (lapierre), das Bikeland
, Elbcycles und der Freak-Store empfohlen. Alles gute Leute,die lieben
und leben was Sie tun.


----------



## snowmaxx (25. August 2012)

Ich kenne den Lapierre-Händler in Unterhaching, ist gleich bei mir ums Eck. Meines Wissens gibt es in UHG nur einen Laden, der Lappiere Bikes verkauft. Ich hatte dort früher auch schon mal Räder zur Wartung. Insgesamt fand ich den Laden nicht so sympathisch. 

Als dann der Neukauf unserer Mountainbikes anstand und Lapierre-Räder in die engere Wahl kamen, haben wir uns nach einem Lapierre-Händler in der Nähe umgesehen. Klar war für mich, dass ich nicht in Unterhaching kaufen werde. Wir haben dann einen Händler in Höhenkirchen gefunden. Das sind zwar ca. 10 km Entfernung, aber die Jungs dort waren uns auf Anhieb sympathisch. Das ist für mich bei einer Kaufentscheidung absolut wichtig.

Wir konnten ein Lapierre-Bike ausgiebig testen (sogar mehrtägig in unserem Kurzurlaub in Südtirol) und die Beratung dort war fair. 

Haben dann unsere zwei Lapierre-Bikes beim Radleck in Höhenkirchen gekauft und es bis jetzt nicht bereut.


----------



## weilstaugt (29. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben viele HÃ¤ndler (alle Marken) rund um Nbg, meine Erfahrung ist leider auch, vor dem Kauf ist man der beste Kumpel und danach nur noch lÃ¤stig. Bei mir hatte nach 6 Monaten das Tretlager geknackt. Und wurde doch tatsÃ¤chlich gefragt, ob ich im Regen gefahren wÃ¤re? Im Regen ja wer kommt den auf so was?  Und nach jeder fahrt mÃ¼sste das Sattelrohr ausgeb. u das Rad auf den Kopf gestellt werden. Hallo geht es noch? 
280â¬ habe ich bei meinen HÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens fÃ¼r eine Ks950i gezahlt  im www. gab es die bereits fÃ¼r 100â¬ weniger (Bla, Bla hÃ¤ttest sie ja nicht zu nehmen brauchen, ich weiÃ ihr Schlaumeier) 
Und zum dritten Mal in einem Jahr ist sie kaputt. Die von meinem Freund Ã¼brigens auch, das gleiche Problem, aber wir sind die einzigen sagt der HÃ¤ndler!

Auch noch eine Anekdote: 
Anderer HÃ¤ndler anderes Rad,  es Knackt u Nervt  160â¬ Kundendienst wie ich das Bike abhole und aus der Werkstatt fahre, trete ich hart an u mir bricht die Tretkurbel, mich haut es fast aufÂ´s Maul u der Super HÃ¤ndler meint nur â Ja jetzt wissen wir ja wo das Knacken her kamâ 


In diesem sinne viel SpaÃ u immer ein gutes gelingen beim Selbermachen.


----------



## weilstaugt (29. Oktober 2012)

:d


----------



## Rockshock (4. November 2012)

Hallo. 
Wie du meinen Berichten/Threads entnehmen kannst, hatte ich bei meinem LP 314  2011 nach ca einem halben Jahr (bin sehr viel gefahren) ebenfalls dieses knacken. Es kommt leider sehr häufig bei den LP Bikes vor, ist aber eigentlich nichts "schlimmes" Ort ist in den meisetn Fällen das Lager der Hinterbaus (große Schraube..siehe Thread). MEin Bikehändler, hatte es kurzerhand geöffnet, das Lager "eingeklebt" und wieder gut verschraubt. Seither kein Knacken oder sonstige Probleme mehr.

LG


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. November 2012)

In der Zeit des Mangels an qualifizierten Facharbeiter hilft scheinbar nur eines: 
Hilf dir selbst, sonst hilft dir keiner.

Zum Thema knacken bei LP-Hintebauten hatte ich mal einen Extra Fred aufgemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528524


----------



## vitaminc (7. November 2012)

> In der Zeit des Mangels an qualifizierten Facharbeiter hilft scheinbar nur eines:
> Hilf dir selbst, sonst hilft dir keiner.


Besser kann man es nicht sagen.

Für ein paar wenigen Arbeiten muss ich zwar immer noch die Werkstatt aufsuchen (Laufrad, Einpress und Fräsarbeiten), ansonsten geht inzwischen alles gut von der Hand. 

Die Einpressarbeiten will ich jedoch auch selber durchführen, mangelt noch an Werkzeug. Jemand ein Tipp was ich bestenfalls nehmen kann, um das Pressfit-Lager zu tauschen? - das Original Shimano Werkzeug tut im ersten Moment wegen des Preises erstmal weh. 

So selbstgebasteltes Werkzeug wäre ne Alternative, hmm?






Ansonsten erstmal in den sauren Apfel beißen, evtl. dieses Werkzeug kaufen
XLC Innenlagerwerkzeug TO-S06
Shimano TL-BB12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. November 2012)

Du solltest zusehen, dass du einen passenden Ring verwendest, so dass du nur auf die Äussere Lagerschale drückst. Innen haben sie das i.d. R nicht so gern. Da geht die kraft beim Eintredden ditekt über die Lager. Dafür sin die nicht konstruiert. 

Von Reset gibt es Einpresswerkzeuge die aus Kunststoff gedreht sind. 
Reset Protector  5454 oder 5616. Wenn du einen Dreher zur Hand hast, der kann dir solche Teile sicherlich auch drehen. Obs billiger kommt als das Werkzeug?


----------



## vitaminc (12. November 2012)

> Du solltest zusehen, dass du einen passenden Ring verwendest, so dass du  nur auf die Äussere Lagerschale drückst. Innen haben sie das i.d. R  nicht so gern. Da geht die kraft beim Eintredden ditekt über die Lager.  Dafür sin die nicht konstruiert.
> 
> Von Reset gibt es Einpresswerkzeuge die aus Kunststoff gedreht sind.
> Reset Protector   5454 oder 5616. Wenn du einen Dreher zur Hand hast, der kann dir solche  Teile sicherlich auch drehen. Obs billiger kommt als das Werkzeug?



Danke für den Tip mit den Ringen. D.h. diesen Kunststoff-Ring kann ich demnach mit http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/22232 verwenden?

Weil seitens Reset wird Park Tool empfohlen, wahrscheinlich der HHP-3 - der aber bei 70 Tacken liegt.

Selber drehen kommt nicht in Frage, ich will da kein Ganzjahresprojekt draus machen


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip mit den Ringen. D.h. diesen Kunststoff-Ring kann ich demnach mit http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/22232 verwenden?
> 
> Weil seitens Reset wird Park Tool empfohlen, wahrscheinlich der HHP-3 - der aber bei 70 Tacken liegt.
> 
> Selber drehen kommt nicht in Frage, ich will da kein Ganzjahresprojekt draus machen


Nein, die Reset-Adapter brauchst du nicht noch zusätzlich. Das Shimano Werkzeug allein reicht. Schau dir das mal genauer an. Da sind die Platten auch schon so gedreht, dass sie nur auf den äusseren Rand drücken. 
Du kannst statt des Shimano Werkzeugs die Reset Adpter mit einer 10mm Gewindestange und 2 Muttern verwenden. Das tuts genau so gut. 
Nur beim Ansetzen aufpassen, dass die Lager sich gerade reinziehen und nicht verkanten.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. November 2012)

Da kann man ja gleich zu Versand bikes greifen. 
Ist sogar besser wenn man überall über tollen Service der Fachhändler liest.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2012)

@jaimewolf
Deswegen würde ich nicht gleich zum Versandbike greifen, das Bike ansich muss einem ja auch gefallen, und einige verzichten nur ungern aud Probesitzen/fahrt.

Da ich aber inzwischen selber schrauben kann, das letzte Bike (Dartmoor Hornet) alleine zusammengeschraubt habe, werde ich auch das nächste Mal durchaus wieder nach einem Framekit entsprechend Ausschau halten.


----------

